# Online guitar learning?



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Name me your favorite online guitar instruction sites for newb-intermediates.

Anyone have first-hand knowledge of GuitarTricks.com?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This is ok http://www.cyberfret.com/guitar-lessons/

Strumming 
http://www.strumpatterns.com/Strums/strumsPage00.htm

Some simple songs 
http://threechordguitar.wordpress.com/category/three-chord-guitar-videos/


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

I've mentioned this before but I've found http://www.justinguitar.com/ to be very well structured and presented. It takes you from start-up through to an intermediate level with some more advanced ideas thrown in to whet your appatitte.


----------



## chapchopin (Apr 22, 2012)

check out wickedguitartuner.com discovered it recently.


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Some sites are really good here to learn from. Recently, i came across with this simple guide like site for guitarists: http://guitar-guide-easy.com/ It isn't video lessons like-site but it's more like deeper introduction to the guitar, the learning process, practice, reviews, free lessons and so on. I understand this as a guide to guitar education. What do you think about it? I find it very informative


----------



## Delta_T (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this guy.

:zzz: I see he's already mentioned.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Vote number 3 for justinguitar.com

From basics to theory, he covers a lot of information.

I routinely visit his site for finger exercises, techniques, help with scales, and sometimes just to learn a cool riff to make me feel good about my limited skill set and talent 

And don't be afraid to step outside his free offerings (which is more than you'll find at most other instructional sites) and buy his chord theory book or things like that. I have a binder of information I've collected off the web over the years and his books are a staple of my learning binder. Inexpensive and thorough.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

you could check out www.dolphinstreet.com he has a wide range of styles. I still like justinguitar as well.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

BIGDC said:


> I've mentioned this before but I've found http://www.justinguitar.com/ to be very well structured and presented. It takes you from start-up through to an intermediate level with some more advanced ideas thrown in to whet your appatitte.


Thanks for this link, it's a great site that I had never seen before. I'm self tought and I'm finding out I have MANY basic techniques to pratice. I also have a lot of bad habits to change too.

cheers!


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you liked the link. I've also bought some of his DVD's to send a little money his way ...... most of the material on the DVD is available free but he includes about 3 additional "DVD only" lessons which are also very useful. I'm currently finishing up the Blues Rhythm Guitar course working on some pretty slick voice leading chord changes.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I learned from books that had scales and chords with sample songs that employed them. I also painstakingly listened to tapes and records over and over trying to get parts right. I realise YouTube has changed all of this. My only concern is how often it seems to be the same half-dozen instructors getting the majority of the views. I hope some of these beginners shop around to sites like the ones posted here.


----------

